
Facebook secretly introduced fake errors to crash Android app for user tests - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/4/10712026/facebook-android-research-trust
======
hax0rz
"Facebook just gave us one more reason never to trust it"

~Share on Facebook~ >ayy

